# Paris Has Begun Lamb Training



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2016)

We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.

http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/

We no longer live in town, having moved 160 miles to the Tyler area, on 8 acres. I have tried to put Paris in one of our pastures, but she dug out and wanted back in HER yard. We had fenced the back yard here and I guess she wanted to stay in a small area. Last time she went in heat, she went absolutely bonkers. She dug out of the back yard and tried to dig out of the front gate several times. She was leaving here. Fortunately, we came home and caught her before she ran off. Twice the neighbor caught her while we were gone. Once I walked to the road to get the mail and found her in the cow pasture across the road, going somewhere only she knew. We couldn't keep her in the yard, didn't want unknown puppies, so had to put her on a chain. That really enraged her. She destroyed her "cave" we had built for her out of OSB plywood. It was 3 sheets wide and had 3 sides, big enough to put her doghouse in and still have lots of room to dig holes to lay in. She tore off 2 sides of plywood and chewed big chunks out of what was left. Once when my husband went out to untangle her, she tried to bite him and he is her favorite person! She has never acted like this.

We then had to put up a hot wire to get her off the chain. Our neighbor, Robert came over to help my husband put it up. They turned it on and stepped out of the yard. Paris ran to the fence, to her favorite person and got zapped! She blamed my husband for it and turned into a snarling, vicious, angry dog. She thought HE did it to her! There was a piece of rebar lying on the ground and she grabbed it in her anger and threw it. Barking and snarling, she retreated to what is left of her cave and continued to snarl and bark. DH had no doubt that had he been standing IN the yard, she would have bit him. My husband waited a little while and went in the yard and "made up" to her. She forgave him and loved him.

So this is where we are. Paris was a problem dog from the start. She was happy in her yard at our former home. She seemed happy in the yard here and rejected several attempts to move her to one of the pastures here where she would have more room. She has been in heat many times, but never went crazy mad-dog wacko like she did this last time. When we got the ewes, I worked with her on a leash and finally let her off the leash. She promptly attacked the sheep. I caught her, dragged her off a ewe and put her in the back yard. I had to put Paris on hold as far as the sheep were concerned.






So it is with apprehension that I approach Paris again as a sheep guardian. She is still sweet and loving to us, but what would she do with the lambs? She hasn't rushed snarling at the pen the lambs are in. So far, so good.  She hasn't shown aggression towards them at all. So this evening, I put Paris on a leash and walked her in the lamb pen. They came up and sniffed her and she sniffed back. I let the lambs out and walked her around. My husband came out with ice water for us both, I took the leash off Paris and we sat in the shade to watch. Paris. Did. Nothing. 





The lambs grazed the back yard and Paris laid in a hole she dug, coming to us for petting and approval. We sat out there for a couple of hours. I put the lambs up and praised Paris for being a good dog. I will continue to do this, leaving them in "her" yard for longer and longer periods of time until I can leave them with her 24-7 and I really do believe she will be good with the lambs.

The real test will come when I open the back yard gate and let Paris and lambs join Trip and the ewes. Will Paris bond with the sheep? Will she see it as an opportunity to climb the fence, dig out and run off? Stay tuned for the rest of the story.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 16, 2016)

Hoping that Paris 'finds' her calling and turn into a great guardian.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2016)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Hoping that Paris 'finds' her calling and turn into a great guardian.


You and me both. I just can't give up on her like quite a few people think I should. There is a good dog in there and it is up to me to find her and draw her out into being what I know she can be.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 16, 2016)

Moving has been hard on Paris, she doesn't like change.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 16, 2016)

Wishing you and Paris nothing but success!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 18, 2016)

You did such an amazing job with her and the chickens. If anyone can do this it is you. Your patience amazes me.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2016)

Yesterday afternoon, about 3:30, I let the lambs out in the backyard and went back in the house. I left them and Paris alone. Alone. I was in the kitchen, so I could look out the window and keep an eye on them. Paris went in their pen and peed, marking it as HERS. She carefully snuffled everything, then went back to the destroyed plywood cave and dug her hole a little deeper. The lambs enjoyed the grass and weeds. Paris did fine.

About 7:00 I was watching out the window, all the lambs were back in their pen, but one. She ran to join them and Paris lunged at her. I rapped hard on the window and Paris stopped in mid lunge...OH CRAP! I'M IN TROUBLE NOW!! She ducked her head and ran for her hole. I ran to the back door and read her the riot act. For a dog that can be so cranky and just downright mean, she is so tender to be scolded. She cowered, rolled over and I fussed and shook my finger at her. I fed the lambs, closed them up for the night and my husband fed Paris. We loved her and let her know we weren't still mad at her.

The lambs are out of their pen, in the back yard this after noon. It's just too hot for Paris to care.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 18, 2016)

Glad you caught her in the act!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 19, 2016)

My first LGDs are saints...and then there is Mia. That girl will be my undoing for sure. It is good that Paris stopped when you caught her in the act. Mia just keeps on doing as she pleases... We had our first chicken fatality last week. 

I bet Paris does just fine once she figures out what her job is.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 19, 2016)

Your patience is truly commendable.  I'm not sure I would have been able to keep trying.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> Your patience is truly commendable.  I'm not sure I would have been able to keep trying.


Most of my family and friends are against Paris because she is a problem animal. Even if I am successful with lamb training, she will still be a problem animal. Woe to any female dog that gets within her reach! Not to mention digging out, climbing the fence and gates..... 

And whaddaya' know?? This morning, we looked out the kitchen window and Paris had left the sanctity and safety of her "cave" dilapidated as it is, and dug a hole in front of the little wire gap that serves as an entrance to the lamb pen.  She was curled up, asleep. I let Polly and Parker out for their morning potty and when Parker got close to the fence on the other side of the yard, Paris rushed the fence barking at him.

Later this morning, Paris tuned up and started barking, which she often does. My husband claims she's barking at nothing, but I tell him that just because he doesn't see what she is barking at doesn't mean there's nothing there. Hooray! This morning I called him to come quick! There was a doe in the woods, maybe 100 feet from the house. Paris was on full alert and barking. The doe threw up her white tail flag, and hopped futher into the woods. Paris was vindicated and I got to rub my husband's nose in being wrong about her barking.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2016)

babsbag said:


> My first LGDs are saints...and then there is Mia. That girl will be my undoing for sure. It is good that Paris stopped when you caught her in the act. Mia just keeps on doing as she pleases... We had our first chicken fatality last week.
> 
> I bet Paris does just fine once she figures out what her job is.



Paris came to me at 10 months old, free, because she killed chickens. Her previous owners also gave her raw chicken eggs as a treat. So they basically taught her to be an egg sucking dog, which BTW, she still is.  They had also punished her terribly and she therefore blamed the chickens for her mistreatment. She HATED chickens and it took me 2 years to turn her around. I'll bet your Mia will be a champion chicken protector once she gets things figured out.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 7, 2016)

A couple of weeks ago, we came home to Paris chasing the lambs around the back yard. I flew out of the truck before it even came to a stop. I hit the back yard and Paris knew she was in trouble. The lambs were heaving for breath, glad we came home when we did or it could have been drastic. I unloaded on Paris. I yelled, she hid in her cave. I yelled more, she ran for her doghouse. I kicked the top off it and of all places, she ran for the lamb pen. I yelled, screamed, shook my finger and yelled some more. My husband parked the truck and came to back yard, watching in awe. He knew I was MAD! I read the riot act to Paris until I just got tired. Paris hasn't chased them again. 

Now Paris is even more protective of the lambs. They are now HERS. Neighbors came over yesterday and one of them walked to the fence to get a look at the lambs and Paris growled and barked at him. We all laughed, because she was doing her job, protecting her lambs. We still have a ways to go with her, will she accept Trip and the ewes? Will she accept living in another pasture with the sheep or will she stay location bound or just want to vacate the premises all together? We'll see.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 7, 2016)

Could you please come and yell at Mia? 

Sounds like progress is being made.


----------



## TAH (Jul 7, 2016)

When any dog is disobeying you should never punish in a harsh way. They say the best thing to do is show the dog what you want. Say Paris is chasing the lambs just tell her no and show her what you want her to do. I have seen great results with people who do this. Just a quick thought.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 7, 2016)

LGD's are not pets, and are not "trained" like pets.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Could you please come and yell at Mia?
> 
> Sounds like progress is being made.



Patience. Patience. MORE Patience.............._THEN _blow up! 



TAH said:


> When any dog is disobeying you should never punish in a harsh way. They say the best thing to do is show the dog what you want. Say Paris is chasing the lambs just tell her no and show her what you want her to do. I have seen great results with people who do this. Just a quick thought.



Punish in a harsh way? I don't consider yelling at a dog, harsh. Beating a dog, yes that is harsh and should not be done. I have used a newspaper before though, (on my big dog, Parker, for chewing on a rooster-he NEVER did THAT again!) with marvelous results.   The way I see it, if I make their first MAJOR screw up one to remember, as in....MOM WAS MAD-I GOT IN A LOT OF TROUBLE-NEVER WANT TO DO THAT AGAIN!!!! There are some things that a "no" works just fine on. There are some things that need a bit more of an impression and chasing lambs or chickens are two of them. Sometimes I look out the window and see her doing something she shouldn't, I just tap the glass with my fingernail and she ducks her head and stops. That's all it takes. She is crushed when I am not happy with her, and in this instance, she got the message loud and clear. She has not offered to chase the lambs since.

I S-L-O-W-L-Y introduced Paris to the lambs and when I left, I penned them back up. This was a test to see how she would do and we had a Come-to-Jesus meeting about that when I got back home. Since then, we leave-we come back home-no problem. I still pen them at night. I show Paris that the lambs belong to Mommy every day and praise her profusely for being such a good sheep guard. She wriggles with pleasure, smiles and runs around the yard and comes back for more praise. She is even licking their ears now and I couldn't be happier about her show of affection for them.

Even I had my doubts if Paris would be able to make this huge leap, but it looks like she will do just fine. There are still flaming circus hoops to jump through, but deep down, I believe in this dog. I believe that she will make one fine sheep guard.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 8, 2016)

Bay, you are awesome! Can I be one of your dogs? I promise I won't chase the livestock!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 8, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> Bay, you are awesome! Can I be one of your dogs? I promise I won't chase the livestock!


Haha, my husband says if there is reincarnation, he wants to come back as one of my animals.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 8, 2016)

Baymule said:


> We then had to put up a hot wire to get her off the chain. Our neighbor, Robert came over to help my husband put it up. They turned it on and stepped out of the yard. Paris ran to the fence, to her favorite person and got zapped! She blamed my husband for it and turned into a snarling, vicious, angry dog. She thought HE did it to her! There was a piece of rebar lying on the ground and she grabbed it in her anger and threw it. Barking and snarling, she retreated to what is left of her cave and continued to snarl and bark. DH had no doubt that had he been standing IN the yard, she would have bit him. My husband waited a little while and went in the yard and "made up" to her. She forgave him and loved him.


This would be very concerning IMO
She should never want to bite or attack one of her humans regardless of what happened. I would watch yourself next time you discipline her by chasing/ whacking her house etc. This could put you in a bad situation. 

Of course I don't know her as well as you and I have never been around this dog.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 8, 2016)

I had a come to Jesus meeting with Mia over a month ago and it made a huge difference in  her respect for me. That is a start. I never use physical abuse but verbal abuse is definitely part of my repertoire. But in order for them to listen to me and obey a verbal command they have to respect me and sometimes that is a hard thing to earn. That day she did get rolled and sat on but she was getting to be a big girl and she needed to know that I am boss. She was a little intimidating at 4 months so I did what I had to do. 

If Mia doesn't make is as an LGD she can just be my farm dog. She is the first dog I have ever owned that does not bolt for the high country when off lead. I want to take her into the garden and orchard with me but I don't...that isn't her place yet and seriously hope that she will make it with the goats.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 9, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> This would be very concerning IMO
> She should never want to bite or attack one of her humans regardless of what happened. I would watch yourself next time you discipline her by chasing/ whacking her house etc. This could put you in a bad situation.
> 
> Of course I don't know her as well as you and I have never been around this dog.


I am well aware of her problems. I took her on as a problem dog. I figure she will always be a problem dog, but there is a place for her. She is one fine chicken guard and she is on track to become a good sheep guard. I do keep my eyes wide open, I am under no illusions with this dog. I am not a ponies and rainbows type of person and if I felt she was truly a danger, she would be put down.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 9, 2016)

She is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 10, 2016)

Just had to post a couple of pics of Paris. 1st one is of her and my Mom, who lived with us after her stroke. Paris was so gentle with Mom. Mom passed away last year on Father's Day at  92. The benches are on top of the table because Parker, the black dog, chewed on them. 






This is Paris and my husband, I love this adoring look. Sideways......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 10, 2016)

Those are awesome pics.  They do show how gentle/sweet these dogs can be!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 10, 2016)

Baymule said:


> I am well aware of her problems. I took her on as a problem dog. I figure she will always be a problem dog, but there is a place for her. She is one fine chicken guard and she is on track to become a good sheep guard. I do keep my eyes wide open, I am under no illusions with this dog. I am not a ponies and rainbows type of person and if I felt she was truly a danger, she would be put down.


I know here story, you have posted about it many times 

I guess it just shocked me a little that she wanted to attack her human.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 10, 2016)

Isn't she pretty.


----------



## TAH (Jul 10, 2016)

She is a purrty thing.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 12, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I know here story, you have posted about it many times
> 
> I guess it just shocked me a little that she wanted to attack her human.



It is out of her normal behavior, even for her. I can only think it must be because of the move. Taking her from her "safe" yard to a bigger pasture will probably have it's challenges.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2016)

Just heard Paris barking and went to investigate. There was a snake in her plywood cave! DH got the flashlight and I ran for the rake. Paris was having fits! DH pinned the snake's head, we identified it as a rat snake. Paris lunged in, snatched the snake, ran with it, shaking it so quickly and violently that it made loud flapping noises. She slapped me in the leg with the snake as she ran past me! She wanted that snake DEAD! It was funny to watch her stalk it. If it was coiled up, her instinct told her it could strike her and she ran around it snapping her jaws together. DH used the rake to draw it out and she ran in to grab it and shake it. By this time it was dead, and we let her have her fun, protecting her lambs and her cave. Yeah, it was a rat snake and we generally like to keep those alive, but it should have stayed out of Paris's yard! I found a copperhead in the yard that she had killed, but I never watched a dog kill a snake. She grabbed it, tossed it, pounced on it, grabbed it, shook it so hard and so fast that it rivaled an airplane propeller.

Never a dull moment!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jul 18, 2016)

Good girl Paris!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 18, 2016)

What a good girl!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 19, 2016)

Awww she's becoming a bonafide LGD! Tough luck for the snake(s), but gotta hand it to Paris for doing her job!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 20, 2016)

We have a King Snake that lives in our garden shed but it has enough sense to only go out at night when the dogs are inside the house.  I use to see some occasionally out in the pasture when it was mostly weeds but not so much now and usually when I see one it is cut up from the bush hog.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 4, 2016)

Dadburned deer!  They are hanging out on the pipeline, up close to the house, and driving Paris nuts. They show up about 6:00 PM and they are still around because Paris is still barking at 9:42 PM.  They even jump the fence to get into the horse pasture and for the life of me, I can't figure out why. Acorns aren't falling, it's too early. There are no tracks around the hay ring, the horses probably wouldn't share anyway.  

Yesterday about 7:30 PM I eased out of the house and walked to the pipeline, opened the gate and jumped up a doe. She threw up her flag tail and trotted off. This would all be ok, except that I know when hunting season opens, they will leave and go hide.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 4, 2016)

That's a problem I don't have... sigh.  The only deer we've seen close to us was the one that jumped in front of DH's new car the first time he drove it to work a couple years ago, lol.  I've NEVER seen one in my pasture - too open I guess.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 30, 2016)

Not one, but TWO does stashed their fawns in the horse pasture behind the house. I use the term pasture loosely, because it is mostly wooded, lots of cover for a couple of fawns. The does have tormented Paris all summer with their presence. Oh well, at least their fawns were safe from predators.

We took 3 of the lambs to slaughter, leaving Paris 2 ewe lambs to guard. She has been awesome. I need to plant winter rye grass in the sheep pasture, so basically I'm going to dry lot them. I'm going to run a temporary fence from the back of their shelter to the corner of the back yard and close them off from the front pasture. I'll open the back yard gate and let Paris join Trip and the flock, leaving the gate open in case she wants to retreat to her "safe" place. I gotta get moving on this....having put it in print might motivate me....

Had to take her to the vet yesterday, her eye was swollen and weepy. The vet said it looked like she stuck a stick in her eye, but who knows. She gets eye drops 3 times a day. I bribe her with a slice of bread, it works. She loves bread and will suffer the eye drops to get the bread. Then she gets lots of hugs and love so the eye drops actually aren't so bad.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 30, 2016)

I send my Border Collie into the field when I see deer getting too close to the house.  I try to keep them leery of the dogs so they stay south of the house.  The BC thinks they are something to herd so he pushes them out till I recall him.  

I guess the deer think it's a wolf slinking up on them.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, we finally got the temporary fence ran from the sheep night pen to the back yard.  we closed off the front pasture and I sowed 125 pounds of rye grass seed in it. I opened the back yard gate and Paris is transitioning to being out of the backyard. she is awesome with ALL the sheep. Trip stayed in for a few days, playing with her, then climbed the fence and is back to being a yard dog. We're fixing to run a hot wire to teach Mr Smarty Pants to stay where is put. LOL

Last night, both dogs were barking, so I went out to see what was up. Paris had a copperhead cornered up in some logs and one of the young ewes was trying to stick her nose up to the snake. I called DH on the phone and he came running with the yard rake. we soon had a dead copperhead. Paris continued to circle and stalk it, so we let her kill it again. pics coming soon, keeping 2 month old grand daughter and posting with one hand. LOL

Paris is spending more time with the sheep. She still needs the security of "her" backyard and has been returning to her wrecked out dog cave to sleep. I think last night might have been a turning point for her. I left before daylight this morning to go get the baby (Mom's first day back to work). When I got back, Paris was sleeping with the sheep in their shed. She ran back to the backyard to stand in the corner like she always does to welcome me back home. Goofy dog.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 31, 2016)

I know you are proud of the positive changes in Paris.  From a chicken killer to a chicken guard and now a sheep protector/snake killer too!  Just goes to show what can happen if you don't give up!  You done good!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2016)

Paris has done ok with her transition. She still goes to her dog house in the back yard, it is still "hers" and her safe place. I'll get her to turn loose of her back yard yet....

The first lambing was November 28 and when I found them, Paris was right there with the ewe. Good girl. I lost both lambs the next night and had to put the ewe down. 

The next lambing was December 4, a ram lamb and a ewe lamb born with her internal organs outside her body. I had to put her down. The ram lamb was healthy. Paris was right there with Miranda when I found them that morning. Good girl.

Paris has been real good with the lambs. She has not offered to chase them or even showed any kind of interest in misbehaving herself. But when she came in the night pen and got too close to Miranda's lamb, she butted Paris. Like a flash of lightening, Paris whirled, snarling and snapping at Miranda. I yelled at Paris and scolded, immediately she went from vicious to contrite and ran for the safety of her backyard and dog house. I hurt her feelings. Miranda stood victorious. Gheesh. Paris was doing so good!

Paris continued to guard the sheep and behaved like a good LGD. On December 16, I went out to check the sheep and Ewe-nique wasn't with the flock. Paris was in the pen with them and I asked her "Where is she?" Paris trotted  off, even stopping and looking back to make sure I was following. She led me straight to Ewe-nique and shivering, cold, just born twin ram lambs. She was excited, but kept a respectful distance. I carried the lambs to the shelter, DH brought towels so I could scrub them dry. Again, Paris did good.

Yesterday, Paris followed me in the pen, being a good girl, looking to see if maybe there might be a stray feed pellet she could eat. Ewe-nique nailed her, butting her hard. Again, lightening quick, Paris defended herself, snarling and snapping. Again I yelled at her and again she ran for her safe zone. Funny, she gave a wide berth to the round bale of hay where Miranda with her lamb and the rest of the sheep were eating.

Paris is coming in heat, so I closed the gate from the back yard to the pasture. My husband made sure the hot wire was up and running, it had been turned off. Paris knows it is back on and won't approach the fence. Last time she was in heat, she was insanely crazy. This time she is in electric lock up.

I really wondered how Paris would handle lambing. She has been such a good girl. She was close, but kept a respectful distance. She guarded the ewes and new lambs. I am proud of her for that. The same night that the first lambs were born, she killed a huge possum that was stupid enough to come into her territory. Both times she snapped at the ewes, they butted her for getting too close to their lambs. The behavior I wanted to see was for her to back off, being submissive, NOT snapping and snarling at them. We still have work to do. I don't know if I'll ever get her to where I'd like her to be, but she has come so far from where she started. Her reaction when the ewes have butted her is the only bad behavior I have seen. Now I have to wonder if she would have backed off after she snarled and snapped at the ewes. Even if she would have backed off, it is still not acceptable behavior. Maybe she is a weaned lamb raiser and protector of the flock when there are no small lambs with the ewes.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 19, 2016)

I do allow my dogs to tell the goats to back off. The goats need to learn some manners too and learn that the dogs won't hurt them. I think that the intensity of Paris' "attack" is what you need to look at. My dogs don't get very snarky at the goats but they will growl and snap at them when they have been butted. Francis does not like baby goats crawling on him and he will snarl at them and for that he gets in trouble. I tell him to get up and move...


----------



## Baymule (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for that comment @babsbag it helps me see that Paris has a right to not have to put up with getting beat up by the ewes. Hopefully I can help her scale it back a few notches and stand up for herself, but not a snarling, snapping attack. She really does want to please me and is crushed when I scold her. Cross your fingers that we can work it out.


----------



## TAH (Dec 19, 2016)

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 20, 2016)

Paris may very well learn that a ewe with a lamb should be given a wide berth faster than the sheep learn that she is not to be feared. I think that she is probably quite a bit smarter than the sheep.   

It would be nice to know how far she would go with her rebuke, but I understand wanting to take the opportunity to correct her, but I bet she will figure this out in short order. 

I am looking at kidding with Mia being in the mix this year. Last year she was very young and not with the goats unattended at all. Now she is with them all day and some nights as well. I need to be very careful with her and her over exuberance and the very young kids; she so wants to play.  I am getting her a puppy next week so hoping that helps.


----------



## TAH (Dec 20, 2016)

What kind of puppy bagsbag???


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2016)

I thought you sent your puppies to @Southern by choice. You are allowed to get and KEEP one??


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2017)

Paris score: 4. Snakes score: 0 
Notice to all snakes; stay away from Paris!


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2017)

Paris was on full alert. She alerted at a wheelbarrow, so I moved it. Then she alerted at a lawn chair so I moved it too. Nothing. She continued to be on alert. I went in the house and told my husband, "Paris has her killing face on, something's up." I poured a glass of tea, but before sitting down, I went back outside to check on Paris. Sure enough, there was a puff adder right at the back step, I called back to DH, "Paris has a snake!" I no sooner got the words out of my mouth, than she dove in, snatched the snake and ran with it, shaking it violently. In the above picture, the snake is already dead. She "killed" it again and again until it was in 4 pieces. I dug a hole and buried all the pieces while she stalked the hole.  DH and I laughed at her, killing the snake again and again. It must have tasted bad because she would shake it to bits, then make a nasty face, sticking her tongue out and spitting. She got a big drink of water and laid down. Good girl!

Paris sure has made a good sheep guard. She came into heat again just as I weaned 3 wethers, so they kept each other company. After she finished her heat, I turned her and the wethers back out with the flock. Trip was over the moon in love and did nothing but stay as close to the fence as he could get, running from one side of the house to the other. He lost weight, barely ate and whined at us, clearly confused as to why we weren't letting him in to be with Paris. Poor boy. They are happily back together now, chasing cars up at the front fence, protecting their sheep.


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2017)

And here I was thinking your dog food bill would reduce a bit now that Paris is feeding himself snake steak!


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2017)

Don't knock it, I've fried rattle snake before and it was pretty good!


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2017)

Tastes like chicken, right?


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Tastes like chicken, right?


Nope. More like frog legs.


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2017)

Hmmm, I wouldn't know.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 14, 2018)

This is a perfect picture. There is Paris basking in the warm sunshine, contentedly watching over her sheep.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 15, 2018)

Doing what nature intended.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 7, 2020)

I haven't updated Paris's thread in some time. I still have the "temporary" cow panel fence up that connects the back yard to the sheep barn. She will not give up the comfort of her back yard and she still has her collapsed dog cave. She finally tore it up so bad, including chewing the supports, that it fell pretty flat. She just dug a hole under it and continues to dig caverns in the yard. When we get a hard rain and her dog cave fills with water, she moves to her dog house. Looking in my back yard, you'd think I am abusing my dog. It is embarrassing, but she is happy and at 10 years old, if that's what she wants, she can have it. 

Paris became a great sheep guard. She loves the lambs and is respectful (a little better now) of the ewes. She goes around licking their butts and the ewes raise their tails for her. 

We cleaned up the side pasture between the sheep barn and the backyard this past summer. It was a snarl of greenbriars and saplings. We machete hacked our way through it, piled and burned, planted giant Bermuda and kept the sheep off, giving it a chance to grow. Paris loved the soft grass and found a new place to dig a hole. 

Our girl looked at us with tired eyes. She just looked tired. Looking into her eyes, I could see the inevitable coming and said a prayer that she stay with us as long as she wished. We love our crazy dog. 

In September of 2019 we got a 4 month old puppy. I kept him away from Paris for weeks, to give him time to meet Trip and Carson and get comfortable. Finally I let her go up to the fence in the sheep lot and meet Sentry, the new puppy. 

 
​





A few days later, I let Paris in pasture #1 which is Sentry's "home" pasture that has a small pen that extends into the barn for shelter. She didn't kill him. She was even glad to see him. 
Paris didn’t play long, she was ready to go back to her back yard. Sentry jumped on her and in true Paris fashion, she snarled and rolled him. Love that girl! 

​




 

​





Sentry has given Paris new life. We marvel at her, she has NEVER taken up with another dog before. Sure, she likes Trip and Carson, but she loves Sentry. She even whines, asking to be let in his pasture to play with him and will spent the entire day with him, only going back to her back yard and side pasture when it is evening and time to eat. We are amazed. Paris being Paris, she has to snap at him, sometimes trashes him pretty hard, then they are back to being friends.

A few days ago, Paris gave me her tired eyes. I am glad that she has a new friend in Sentry. She is happier than we have ever seen her. A couple of days ago, she asked early, to be let out of the front pasture, into the sheep barn. She was tired of the boys, Trip, Carson and Sentry. I sat on a milk crate and loved her. I stroked her fur, talked to her, bragged on her and she ate it up. Ewenique came up on my other side and she got the treatment too. Normally Ewenique wants to butt Paris, but on this day, they both got along. The three of us sat there for the longest time. Finally Paris wanted to go "home" so I let her in the side pasture and she trotted to her safe place, her back yard.​


----------



## Bruce (Jan 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I haven't updated Paris's thread in some time.


No, really?   
I'm sure it is nice for her to have found a BFF in Sentry. Hopefully she'll be enjoying that for a few more years.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/
> 
> ...


that is a nice small Sheep house you have there.. your sheepdog looks great too. I hope we can have the same breed here in the Philippines. Have a great day..


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2020)

We were gone several days this week, during the day, so I didn't put Paris in Sentry's pasture. She can go over the gate and from there would escape the yard to go roaming. She got depressed and refused to eat. I let her stay with Sentry for a few hours on Wednesday and she was happy again, she licked her bowl clean. Any time she wants to "move in" with Sentry, she can, but so far she always wants to go back to the safety of her back yard.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 20, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/
> 
> ...


Like I mentioned before, that looks like a good start, The sheep look very very healthy, Please continue taking care of them. And the coop looks sooo nice. keep it up.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 24, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/
> 
> ...


Those sheep really look strong and healthy, I hope I can have the same type of sheep. What breed are they? I hope I can have the same breed here in the Philippines.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 24, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> Those sheep really look strong and healthy, I hope I can have the same type of sheep. What breed are they? I hope I can have the same breed here in the Philippines.


My eees are Dorper and Katahdin cross breeds. I now have a Katahdin ram and am moving towards that breed. Eventually I will have some registered Katahdin ewes. 

Doesn’t the Philippines trade with Australia? Are there any imports of livestock allowed from Australia?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 10, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/
> 
> ...


Its been a long time since the last time I checked on you. I hope your herd is doing great.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 12, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/
> 
> ...


Hi! I hope you're doing great today. I just loved checking out this thread because of those goats, how are they now?


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 17, 2020)

Baymule said:


> We built a small pen in the backyard and weaned the lambs 3 days ago. We put the lambs in Paris territory. For those who don't know Paris, her post is below.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/thread...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/
> 
> ...


How are you and your goats? Its been a long time since you posted in the forums about them. I hope they are doing great.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 17, 2020)

Baymule doesn't have goats - probably why she hasn't posted about them!  She has sheep.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Mar 19, 2020)

Baymule said:


> You and me both. I just can't give up on her like quite a few people think I should. There is a good dog in there and it is up to me to find her and draw her out into being what I know she can be.


What's the dog's breed? Is that a farm dog? I would like to have my own. I just don't know what's gonna be the best breed.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2021)

Paris is old and moving slowly now. But she is still full of surprises. After a lifetime of being weird, she pulls yet another trick out of the hat. She has decided to be a front yard dog. She goes under the backyard fence into the horse barn yard, then squeezes under the horse gate into the yard. She has become a full fledged “under the front porch” dog.

Paris doesn’t know to get out of the way of the car or truck and will stand in front of them when we come or go. She just doesn’t know. She will meet us at the gate, then wanders slowly back to the porch while we creep along behind her.

Paris walks slowly now. She barks at danger with the other dogs and does her stiff version of running to the front gate to bark at trucks, ATVs, people who have the audacity to walk down the road and other dangers.

We let Paris do what she wants to. She has always been a screwball and this is yet another wrinkle in the fabric of her life. For her to abandon her beloved back yard is surprising, but she is just being Paris.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 18, 2021)

You'll miss her when she's gone, I'm thinking.  Could be she feels vulnerable in the back yard, now that she's stiff and old.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 18, 2021)

Baymule said:


> For her to abandon her beloved back yard is surprising, but she is just being Paris.


Sounds like she's decided it is time to move to the retirement home.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 18, 2021)

Paris can do whatever she wants to. For some reason she wants to come in, goes to the back door, down the steps to the backyard. Then out the open gate, back around to the front.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 19, 2021)

Paris had the 7 keeper ewe youngsters to guard until I dry lotted them at the back of the sheep barn. Then we slaughtered the Cornish Cross chickens and that left her only 8 young chickens to guard. I guess she got bored. She is happy to dig craters under the high end of the porch. Carson and Trip lay up under the other end of the porch, but they creep under the porch while Paris can easily walk under her end.

@Beekissed you are right, we are going to miss her when she is gone. My first LGD, she has taught me so much. She has always gotten preferential treatment because she is such a psycho dog, her advanced old age has calmed her down a lot, but the crazy lurks beneath the surface. We just want her to have the best life she can until she leaves us.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 20, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Paris doesn’t know to get out of the way of the car or truck and will stand in front of them when we come or go. She just doesn’t know. She will meet us at the gate, then wanders slowly back to the porch while we creep along behind her.


----------



## Ridgetop (Jun 20, 2021)

Couldn't find your usual post so here is the recipe I promised you.  I'm still incapable of maneuvering easily around the sites.  

*Recipe for Summer Pickles *
These are a bread and butter type pickle made with zucchini and yellow crookneck squash, red bell peppers and onions.

2 medium onions sliced thin
2 sweet red bell peppers sliced thin strips
1 quart zucchini squash sliced about 1/4" thick
1 quart crookneck squash sliced about 1/4" thick

Toss vegetables all together in large bowl, sprinkle with 1/4 cup pickling salt, cover with ice water for 2 hours.  Drain well - do not rinse.

Syrup
2 1/2 cups cider vinegar
4 cups white sugar
1 tsp. turmeric
2 tsps. celery seed
1 1/2 tsp. mustard seed
2 tsps. powdered alum
1 cinnamon stick, broken

In a large kettle, bring syrup ingredients to a boil, then simmer 10 minutes.  Add drained squash, onions, and peppers.  Bring pickles to a full boil and IMMEDIATELY remove from heat.   Put in clean hot jars leaving 1/2" headspace.

Process in boiling water bath for 10 minutes.

This recipe will make 4 pints.  I usually put it in the taller 12 ounce jars which will make 7 of these jars.  I like them in the taller jars so you can see the colors.  This is a pretty pickle for gifts too.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 20, 2021)

Those sound delicious! Thanks!


----------



## Baymule (Jul 17, 2021)

Paris slept on the porch one night, highly unusual for her!
Our DD and husband went to Italy for 10 days, we have had their 3 girls and 3 dogs for   almost 2 weeks. They will be here today, do laundry, rest and leave in the morning for Corpus Christi to see their new house. Their offer was accepted and they haven’t seen it yet.
Since Paris abandoned the back yard, we filled holes at the back fence with horse manure from the barn. The dogs go out in the mornings for a couple of hours, dig, wallow in the sand, get wet with dew and the little dirt bags come in happy and hungry. They eat, go back out and are having a great time. It’s awesome having a safe back yard for them. Paris doesn’t even care that intruders are in her yard. Before, she would have been attacking through the fence, barking and growling, then digging to get in. I like this Paris!


----------



## Ridgetop (Jul 18, 2021)

Paris is enjoying her retirement.  In an emergency she will probably go back to her vigorous response, but since she now has several younger dogs to do all that running and patrolling she can take it easy.  She is doing the doggy equivalent of kicking back in the lounger and enjoying a cool drink.   Just don't give her the remote.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 18, 2021)

She would have to fight BJ for the remote!


----------



## Baymule (Oct 29, 2021)

All stories come to an end. 






						Paris is Gone
					

It's been a long relationship with a smack dab crazy dog. Anybody that reads my posts knows about Paris, a Great Pyrenees. Paris was a free throw away dog, a chicken killer. While I don't recommend taking on a problem dog as your very first LGD, it worked out, finally, for us. Her story begins...



					www.backyardherds.com


----------

